# New Pink Parker Camo Bow..



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

I have never been a fan of pink bows, but I will give credit where it is due. This is very nicely done.


----------



## slow1000rider03 (Jun 17, 2008)

*See it with your own eyes*

My wife just bought one. Nicest pink camo I have seen yet on anything. And it may not be high end bow but my wife never shot a bow in her life and in three days shoots 3 inch groups at 30 yards. Not bad. Way to go Parker.


----------



## alpinebowoman (Mar 5, 2008)

*Nice!*

They did a good job!! 
I definetly wasn't thinking it would look like that when I had read the post earlier regarding a 'pink camo bow'!
Very nice!!!


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

My daughters will love that bow!


----------



## grls_hunt2 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Pic*

Is there any way that you could get a close up picture of this camo? My daughter and I were looking at it, and it is kind of hard to see how it is done on the bow. Judging by the quiver, it looks very nice!

Thank you


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*very nice*

That is a really nice looking bow.


----------



## slow1000rider03 (Jun 17, 2008)

*pics*

Ill take some of my wifes and post them in a few


----------



## slow1000rider03 (Jun 17, 2008)

*sorry they are so big*

here they are sorry couldn't fix the size


----------



## leper65 (May 22, 2006)

I picked one up Tuesday for my daughter, it's her first bow. Parker did a nice job with them. I'll probably have to get one for the wife now too.


----------



## TxStarr (Jul 24, 2006)

I want one!! I'm gonna give it a few years with my bow (less than a year old) and then pass it on to my nephew when he is 13 and get a pink camo one!!! Thanks for posting the pic! I'm in love!!


----------



## Ears (Dec 30, 2006)

I just got one into my shop here in east Texas....they're pretty darn sharp little bows..i have a lot of women and youngsters shooting them and they're a very very nice bow.....


----------



## tadpole1 (Aug 9, 2007)

my girlfriend is wanting another bow how fast does it shoot?


----------



## slow1000rider03 (Jun 17, 2008)

*fps*

Parker does not have a IBO speed listed but was told by my dealer that one that they had tuned one and it shot 201 at 44#s. Hope this helps.


----------



## tearley777 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Pink Camo*



TxStarr said:


> I want one!! I'm gonna give it a few years with my bow (less than a year old) and then pass it on to my nephew when he is 13 and get a pink camo one!!! Thanks for posting the pic! I'm in love!!


Why don't you customize the bow you have in pink camo? No need to wait a few years for a cool looking bow.:wink:


----------



## yotegal88 (Feb 28, 2006)

is there one in regular camo say for boys? i gave my Parker to my son but the draw length is still too long


----------



## Wyvern Creations (Sep 20, 2006)

Yes, the Side-Kick is available in the pink camo or Next G1. The adjustment on the Side-Kick is 18-28" and no press needed. They have a few bows availale for youth. One cool thing is Parker has a program where if you buy say a 29lb bow and as the child grows they want more power for $50.00 you mail in the bow and Parker installs higher poundage limbs for you. Pretty cool considering how fast kids grow...

Wyvern


----------



## yotegal88 (Feb 28, 2006)

very kewl thank you


----------



## shot2deer (Mar 18, 2008)

*wish*

I wish they made the contender in pink camo. The wall is better and the draw is smoother on the single cam. Maybe they will offer one next year.


----------



## csaws (Aug 12, 2008)

My wife just got hers and has now shot about 10 arrows through it. The only complaint she has at this point is the metal of the riser at the top of the wooden hand grip digs into her hand (the web between her thumb and first finger), has anyone else had this problem and if so how did/are you fixing it?


----------



## twilababy (Aug 9, 2010)

I just got one of these, bought it off of AT tho. I absolutely LOVE this bow! My first rig so I don't have much to compare it too, but it has got me hooked to the sport, thats for sure. Its the pink camo that sold me on this bow.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

I had one last season.. and it is an awsome bow.. just ask the turkey that it took down.. But when hubby offered a new bow for Chrismas I got a different bow.. but the Parker sidekick is a shooter for sure.


----------



## halfpocket (Jul 15, 2010)

csaws said:


> My wife just got hers and has now shot about 10 arrows through it. The only complaint she has at this point is the metal of the riser at the top of the wooden hand grip digs into her hand (the web between her thumb and first finger), has anyone else had this problem and if so how did/are you fixing it?


I have encountered this with almost every bow I have shot so far (still testing and figuring out what to buy). On the bow I am borrowing from a friend, we found some sticky-backed felt pads, in camo of course, and put that right along where the top of the grip rests on the hand. It has made a huge difference. (oh and the pads we are using, they are actually scent pads from the hunting dept - only about $2 for a pack).


----------

